# bald spots on head



## daddica (May 18, 2013)

My hav is 11 months old. I noticed two 'bald spots' on the top of her head recently and took her to the vet. I was concerned she may have mange, or ringworm (based on searches) but it turns out she had neither. The vet said not to worry and to just keep an eye out. She was born 'sable' and her coat changed to mostly cream, but those two spots ended up being sable or brown hair growing in. I have no idea why the patches had no hair, but do know it's growing in brown. Has anyone ever experienced anything like this?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Did she have a tick in those two spots? That is what happens after you remove the tick. It scabs overs, the scab falls off and leaves a little bald spot. On Jack, the new hair usually comes in black.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Did she have a tick in those two spots? That is what happens after you remove the tick. It scabs overs, the scab falls off and leaves a little bald spot. On Jack, the new hair usually comes in black.


That was my thought too. Kodi reacts very badly to tick bites. If I get the tick off early, the hair usually comes in white. If I don't find it as fast, sometimes the hair doesn't grow back at all.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Geeezzzzzzzz these are scary thoughts. I did not realize.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack got a tick right on his eyebrow, very close to his eyelid. It must have hurt when I removed it. He gave me a dirty look at the time. His eyebrows are white except for that one spot which came in black. It is very roguish.


----------



## daddica (May 18, 2013)

morriscsps said:


> Did she have a tick in those two spots? That is what happens after you remove the tick. It scabs overs, the scab falls off and leaves a little bald spot. On Jack, the new hair usually comes in black.


Nope. No ticks, and no scabs. Just a baldish brown fur spot.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

It is a mystery.


----------

